# Fishing Derby



## mgierhart (May 15, 2005)

When: Sunday May 20th
Where: Hog Creek Game Club,North Hardin Road & Stemple Road,Ada,Ohio 45810

Letting everyone know of the yearly fishing derby. I am going by what I remember from last year, but I believe it starts at 11:00am. Kids fish for first hour, $1 per fish caught (of any type), and stocked fully with tagged Catfish. :B All kinds of door prizes, and other items, food and refreshments. Lake is also stocked with Bluegill, Carp, Crappie, Bass, Trout, Perch that I know of. Must be a member to fish.

Membership fees:
$15 for single person yearly membership
$20 for family

Great chance of getting your money back and then some. (15 bluegill and your membership pays for itself). 

If anyone would like any more information, please email me at : [email protected]

Don't miss out on this great day of fishing for the whole family.

-Mike Gierhart


----------

